# MINI airride build



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Figured it was about time I posted up some of my pics. Hopefully they'll be of help to someone out there.
A big thanks to those that helped me out with a few questions








My previous ride that some may have seen over the past years at waterfest and H2O. 
















Went ahead and traded it in for the extra space of the new wagon. Stock form with the heinous wheel gap.

















Started building up the wooden base for the spare tire well.








Threw on some vibration absorbers to help cut down on the compressor related vibrations.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: MINI airride build (Retromini)*

Next up was the easystreet controller. I drilled some holes in the provided base and set it up to plug in under the toggle switches on my center counsel. Lucked out and the finish matched the oem interior perfectly and the controller fit nice and tight. 








Down by the cup holders. Also installed some pinstripe floormats
















You've gotta run the Controller's wire back to the brain of the system. I ran it back through the center piece under the e-brake....under the rear carpet....under the rear seats....and then into the trunk. I also took the time to run the power wire through the firewall back the same route (yellow wire). In the end, both wires are completely hidden.
















Wires come out under the rear carpet in the trunk


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: MINI airride build (Retromini)*

The tank position was flipped around from the original plan....but I've got the Viair 400 and easystreet valves on the MDF base. It all fits in the spare tire well and will have a false floor over it. 3 Gallon tank from AVS
(water trap hasn't been installed yet in this pic)
















turned it on for the first time


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

sick. remember to tune the valves before you use it on the car after the bags are installed.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: MINI airride build (Retromini)*

The rear suspension was where I ran into problems during the planning stages. The only bagged MINI I've found is in Belgium and I could never find the user to ask him questions. The issue is that the stock springs are tiny in diameter....only 4" and they are REALLY close to the sway bar. The smallest bag diameter I could find on a strut was 5.1" from both Airover and the Easystreet chapman kits. I did some measurements and bit the bullet. Luckily they fit perfectly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Stock versus the XL Airover shocks. I could get 2" lower had I gone with the Large version....once I get the wheels on, If I decide I need the 2" I'll switch them out for the shorter ones.








Also took the time to run the airline (1/4") up to the fronts. You can see them come in from the right, go behind the aero part, and then follow the oem lines up front. Secured with some cushioned P-Clamps








I drilled some holes in the rear trunk floor that exited right at the rear bags. Threw some grommets in and ran them down. I used some more P-clamps to secure them away from the moving suspension parts (hadn't done that yet in the pic below)








The fronts are Aero Sport bags from UAV (big surprise







) put over some Inverse monotube coilovers. I left those huge perches in for my 9hour road trip from Ohio to Jersey for the summer....I'm gonna be taking out the unnecessary ones and spinning them down before waterfest.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: MINI airride build (Retromini)*

Ugly stock 15's







Rear arch is measuring at 22.1" .....it'll be 21.4" once the new wheels go on. Stock the arch sits at 26.3".








Before and after
















And I decided to pick up some 16" RS's rather than running the 15" RM's from the last car. I'm still in the process of widening them and polishing the lips.


















_Modified by Retromini at 8:40 AM 7-18-2008_


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: MINI airride build (Retromini)*

Not exactly airride related....but whatever. Went ahead and started shaving the rear reflectors(in the pic above) with some shaped ABS plugs and fusor. Got a bunch more pics of the process if people are interested in the Fusor process.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: MINI airride build (Retromini)*

Nice work so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: MINI airride build (dymer)*

Nice. kept it updated!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: MINI airride build (MalakaiTran)*

Great job. Can't wait to see it finished. I love the color on the air tank, yummy.


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

This is awesome! My gf has a cooper and I have a wagon. We have been debating downgrading to 1 car (the clubman







). The colors you have are dead sexy. Cant wait to see a little photo shoot of the completed project!


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (michgo2003)*

subscribed!..nice choice in wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif can't wait to see this at waterfest


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

Sick. You work quickly!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Grig85)*

props http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Coming along very nicely! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

damn thats crazy! awesome job


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: MINI airride build (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_










Schenley park is a fun drive!
Awesome progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*

minis are pretty bad ass


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (candywhitevdub)*

I wish you had kept the red one to bag. I'm not a fan of the mini wagons at all. Cool build though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

nice build up!


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

Ive wanted a mini ever since i saw the italian job, nice going so far man


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (.Mark.)*

love the new color mini came out with, hot chocolate. good choice! cant wait to see the RSs mounted


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Thanks for the compliments everyone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It only looks like I'm a quick worker. In reality I'm pretty lazy and took my time with this project.








I look forwarding to seeing some of you at waterfest tomorrow


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Retromini)*

an enjoyable thread dude... sickness...


----------



## vwtoby (Sep 8, 2000)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*

very nice colour choice..but im biased to brown myself








may ask are mechanics a hobby or profession for you? some very tidy work.
what fusor products are you using?
keep us updated
cheers


_Modified by vwtoby at 11:30 AM 7-19-2008_


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_ 
I look forwarding to seeing some of you at waterfest tomorrow









ill be looking for your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

ooo adding this to my watched http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Sick mini http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

LOVE THIS THING!


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

any updates?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (vwtoby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtoby* »_
may ask are mechanics a hobby or profession for you? some very tidy work.
what fusor products are you using?


Mechanics are just a hobby for me right now. My "profession" is artist/sculptor, so that might explain some of the tidyness.
To shave the rear plastic panels, I used *Fusor 602EZ* which is the adhesion promoter and then I used *Fusor 143* as the adhesive. It's not pictured but I finished it of with a skim coat of Polyflex by Evercoat. Unfortunately, the guy that was supposed to paint them for me hasn't contacted me in over 2 months now...








In terms of updates, I removed one of the big perches and spun the coilovers down further. I'm finally tucking tire up front, but I'd still like to get it a little lower. The bag is right above the tire so I'm gonna have to look into shortening the bearing/bushing. 
I'll snag some better pics later. The sun was already going down by the time I finished up.


















_Modified by Retromini at 5:59 AM 7-23-2008_


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Looks good mang! Ohio!!!


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

looks awesome!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DEZL_DUB)*

Good job man. those RS's are going to look sweet. watching this one.


----------



## vwtoby (Sep 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Curt_mk2)*

any updates?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwtoby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtoby* »_any updates?

x2


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*

Tore a CV boot







and I'm looking to switch to shorter front struts because the current ones aren't going low enough....so not many interesting updates at the moment. Hopefully soon
Guess I never posted these though. Front still needs to come down a bit more obviously. I'm looking into either custom upper mounts or a set of camber plates with a shorter bushing/bearing combo.

















_Modified by Retromini at 7:46 PM 8-19-2008_


_Modified by Retromini at 7:47 PM 8-19-2008_


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

Nice build, very compact design in the hatch.
Do you have any more pics, maybe further away from the car with it in the light, side shot maybe?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JB_1152)*

Looks good Andrew, but it does need to come down. did u get any thing else done w/ the wheels?


----------



## edubA2seattle (Sep 13, 2001)

subscribed. can you mod flairs from to fit the clubman?


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

watching this, this is sick


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (edubA2seattle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edubA2seattle* »_subscribed. can you mod flairs from to fit the clubman?

Mod the flairs from what? I've got a spare one that I've been thinking about toying around with.

_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Looks good Andrew, but it does need to come down. did u get any thing else done w/ the wheels? 

Hahah I know. It needs to come down a lot more. Live and learn. I ordered the wrong length bags/struts







I'm making the necessary changes. Wheels are apart and I'm polishing up the centercaps and lips. Hopefully everything will be done in time for h2o.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
Hahah I know. It needs to come down a lot more. Live and learn. I ordered the wrong length bags/struts







I'm making the necessary changes. Wheels are apart and I'm polishing up the centercaps and lips. Hopefully everything will be done in time for h2o.

should look awesome. r u colormatching the centers? or keeping them silver.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
r u colormatching the centers? or keeping them silver.

Color matching the centers brown, and colormatching the barrels to match my cream interior. Atleast that's the plan


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
Color matching the centers brown, and colormatching the barrels to match my cream interior. Atleast that's the plan









oh sick. What about 50/50s brown and cream. just a thought.


----------



## Here's Johnny (Jan 7, 2005)

Always loved your old MINI, subscribed.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

love that color 
and wow


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

Loved your old car. That first pic of it is mine








Loving the build up, can't wait to see it on the RS's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lower it!!* »_Loved your old car. That first pic of it is mine

















Then I want to thank you. That's one of my favorite shots of the old car


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (Retromini)*








it was dope to see it in person. making it down to H2O this year?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*

Yup, I'll be down again this year. I can't wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (Retromini)*

Sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*

Gonna start working on getting it lower this week (especially the fronts which have been a pain), but someone wanted to see side shots. Not too bad for stock 15's and balloon tires


----------



## bLeW-DuB (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (Retromini)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (bLeW-DuB)*

looks spectacular, can't wait to see it on some different wheels..what do you have in mind?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

I've got some 16" RS's...I'm just refurbishing them. Hopefully they get done in time for h2o


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*

cant wiat to see them all done!!!


----------



## baggedbox707 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: (Retromini)*

So Retromini, I'm gettin ready to move my complete setup from under the car and into the trunk, how loud is it to have your compressor inside the cabin?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (baggedbox707)*

It's not too bad. While driving with the windows down and music set at a moderate volume I can't even hear it. With the car sitting still and no music on, it's a little loud but nothing too obnoxious. 
When I go to build a better false floor to hide all my stuff, I'm gonna do some sound deadening which should help with the noise.


----------



## baggedbox707 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: (Retromini)*

You just goin to use dynomat or build an mdf cover or something? My wife already complains about the noise with the compressor under the car lol


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (baggedbox707)*

i bet the compressor makes more noise outside than inside since it cant be sealed, covered, or boxed, unlike inside you can use dynamat, mdf, foam, or w/e else... 
my 2 450s are quieter than all the 380s, 400ss and 420s i've installed so far.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (baggedbox707)*

I haven't decided on the sound deadening material. They've got some cool foams and stuff that I might look into. I may just go with dynamat since I'm familiar with it.
The fals floor will probably be MDF.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_I've got some 16" RS's...I'm just refurbishing them. Hopefully they get done in time for h2o









dooooo it


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*

Rally,
You belong to a VW.....
ScuderiaMini
PS: http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the build up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Rally,
You belong to a VW.....
ScuderiaMini
PS: http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the build up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Wow, you're working for a shop now? Cool man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good to see you around these parts.
On another note....CV boots are torn on both sides







There was a conflict with the coilovers I was running. Their base spun too far below the hub and was rubbing the boots







Another thing to fix before h2o I guess


----------



## littlehandegan (Sep 19, 2007)

Andrew it looks sick. Im looking at clubmans now, or moving to a VW. I think I want to wait for the midnight black to come out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

Lets see some updates on the wheels. You had to have done work on them this weekend.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

^^ hells yeah


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

I've got the day off today so I've been sitting outside finish up the lips. Got the centercaps all polished up. 
I'll get some pics of the lips up this afternoon 
before + after. Not bad for doing it all by hand
























A buddy of mine is also helping me with some machined upper strut mounts for the front. The MINI's bushing/bearing is huge. It's got a stack height of close to 2" and you can't cut it. I'm not sure this will be done by h2o...but it will definitely help get my front lower.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

Good stuff man! cant wait to see it!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (Retromini)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
bump. excited to see this thing with wheels and lower.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

nice


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

nice build up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (durteeclean)*

A small hole in one of the lips meant I couldn't have them done in time for h2o....but the wheels are finally on. It's hard to tell with the bad lighting....but the wheels are brown to match the body


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Retromini)*

mmmm mmmmm chocolaty goodness








will look sooo sick if you can get it lower http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ambrose Burnsides* »_
will look sooo sick if you can get it lower http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2, 
looking real good tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bLeW-DuB (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (Retromini)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ambrose Burnsides* »_
will look sooo sick if you can get it lower http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yah definitely gonna get it lower. I'm working on machining some top mounts to remove the giant bushing I've got up front http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks for the compliments guys


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*

looks a bit smaller than i would've thought, i think it needs some brown or gold bolts maybe. but sick none the less, just needs to get lower overall!! then GAME OVER!


----------



## Chronicsinners (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

This is a sick project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

oh yesssss!


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

so sick!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

Niiiiice, came out really well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

look great


----------



## Sit-n-loW (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Sit-n-loW)*

Thanks guys
I figured with all the talk about the bushings and bearing customizing I'd post up my little project. It doesn't apply directly to the MKIV setup so I won't take that thread off-topic, but it's still along the same line. My OEM bushing is pretty massive.....close to 3 inches so it's been the major hurdle in getting the front lower. 
The plate moves the bearing up above the plate into a recess in my strut towers. It took a while, but I finally found some spherical bearings fit for the job.
The massive OEM bushing/bushing setup:








Still a work in progress, but the plans for the mount:


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Sweet! My upper plate looks just like that. You can get weld in spherical bearing carriers. The upper strut plate on my setup is a plate I had laser cut out of 1/4", I welded in a spherical bearing carrier that are typically used in stock car racing. I just chamfered the holes on the plate for the bag fasteners and used some flat head torx screws (mcmaster #92210A619). Ill try to find a picture of my upper plate, im not sure if I ever even took a picture thou. Just make sure the spherical bearings aren't taller then the threads on your strut, Koni lengthed the threads on my struts, other wise there wasn't enough threads poking out the top for the nut to grab onto. Keep in mind that those spherical bearings will loosen up over time and clatter slightly riding down a bumpy road.


_Modified by Plain at 1:26 PM 10-17-2008_


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

looks sick. just go lower and its money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

Yah, we were originally looking at having it all cut from one plate but my engineering buddy did some testing on it and he suggested that we go with the two-piece setup for ease of machining and to also address a few strength issues that we ran into. I'm gonna have them weld in the carrier so it's all one piece like you mentioned. I'll have a look around and see if they sell any that would fit my application.
Thanks for the heads up on the bearing and thread length. I'll have to check that out. I think my shafts are threaded down pretty far. The OEM nuts have atleast .75" of thread sticking out the top and that's after passing through the large bushing.
I'd love to see what yours look like if you've got the pics laying around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Retromini at 10:34 AM 10-17-2008_


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It looks like a wide-series spherical bearing from the model, is that correct?
Paul - where did you get the housings for your sphericals? Nice meeting you at H2O btw, your rabbit is sweet stuff


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Depending on how the strut is made, you could possibly chuck it up on a lathe and continue the threads down a bit if the thread length was a problem. Ah so you are going to machine that upper plate? NICE!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It looks like a wide-series spherical bearing from the model, is that correct?


yup, exactly. Originally planned to use the WPB8T from QA1, but I just switched out my front struts for some shorter ones which happen to have a slightly larger shaft diameter so I'm gonna have to step up the size of the inner diameter.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

The spherical bearing I used is bigger then the diameter of the threads so I have bushing to make up the space.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

Isn't QA1 stuff China/Taiwan sourced? Something from Aurora or FK would be more expensive, but I would have more faith in those companies if you can afford the extra couple bucks.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Aurora Bearing makes quality stuff! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Afazz)*

I'm not sure about where they're source from. I had just asked around some of the track guys and they said they had been using QA1 in the camber plates they had made.


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

looks good, wish you had the wheels on at H20.


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

nice looking mini man.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (THE KILLER RABBIT)*

Went out with some buddies to shoot photos this past weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Man that looks so legit


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Great weekend for pics out in Schenley park http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Is that the new CMU parking garage?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Afazz)*

Actually, I'm not from around the area so I'm not sure what garage that is, but it wasn't on the CMU campus. It was by a vincent's pizza, that's all I know


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*

So sick. That front end shot needs to be part of a MINI billboard and say "this is how's its suppose to be done." 
i cant wait to see it lower. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

omg soo beautiful


----------



## Mr.BBS (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (rico_arg)*

werd to big bird.


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Man that looks so legit

x2. go lower, and it will be money! 
and I see Konky loves shooting Minis. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

lookng good and sick shots


----------



## Cafecbn (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*


















































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Carlos R. Quesada)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

dude it looks great! wish I could have seen it on these wheels at H2O.


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lower it!!)*

Great Color! I love mini's.
Great work also! Car is very similar to sex, i must say


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

damn konky takes some legit shots


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (.Mark.)*

yah, he's an awesome photographer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Retromini)*

sick! is that as low as you can go?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_sick! is that as low as you can go?

For now, yes. The front bags are aerosports and they're spun down to sit RIGHT above the tire. On the last page I posted a pic of the solution....I just haven't finished up the design yet so I'm stuck with the massive stock bushings for now.
Once I get all the custom mounts machined I should be able to go much lower.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Retromini)*

oh i see. any idea how much lower that'll put you?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_oh i see. any idea how much lower that'll put you?

Probably around 1.75" - 2".


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (Retromini)*

very very sick dude! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (MKV John)*

looks so ill with the rs on! I can't wait to see the bottom lower. It will be perfect. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## swgn (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

looks fantastic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

*Re: (Retromini)*

Amazing! Does anybody know what the paint/color code is for that mini brown color? I love it!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Boost Logic)*

This is the code I used to order the paint for the wheels
A88/8 Hot Chocolate Metallic 
It's actually pretty crazy. The break down is mostly the MINI OEM color Jet Black with a ton of gold flake in it and a few transparent colors added in.


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

*Re: (Retromini)*

Thanks bro. It is a sick color. the rs's look great too. 
I'm hoping to repaint soon. Hoping to go from Reflex silver
to this amazing color. 

Makes me fell all warm and fuzzy


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

*Re: (Retromini)*

but if i wanted to order a pretty good amount. ohh say enough to redo my whole gti. uhmm. where could i buy this? and what do you think costs would run?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Boost Logic)*

I honestly don't know much about repainting a full car so I can't really help with costs.
The way I understand it, most places that sell automotive paint can mix you up a batch of your color as long as you provide them with the code. I could be wrong though


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

*Re: (Retromini)*

ohh okay... well im thinking about looking into it.
so thanks for your help. much appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Boost Logic)*

Never got around to posting these. Last shots before winter came around


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (Retromini)*

Money shots http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

beautiful...I never thought I like a clubman.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Retromini)*


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


----------



## PnZrFsT (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (zrobb3)*

Damn homie!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

wow, props


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*









Wow that color is amazing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Matt Crooke (May 10, 2001)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_










Thanks,
You just made my night...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Matt


----------



## HPUdrew (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey Andrew. I guess I'm no longer just lurking here...


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (HPUdrew)*

Thanks for the compliments guys









_Quote, originally posted by *HPUdrew* »_







Hey Andrew. I guess I'm no longer just lurking here...
 
Glad to see you posting over here, buddy. I saw your thread over on CR....that went over well


----------



## HPUdrew (Apr 25, 2005)

Yeah, I've been here for a while, just haven't posted yet. The Miata guys obviously aren't fans of airride... but we'll see what they think of it once it's all done.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (HPUdrew)*


----------



## Volkswackin (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: (Retromini)*

So sick. You work on the fronts yet?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Volkswackin)*

Not yet. Car is in winter mode so I probably won't work on getting it lower until spring gets a bit closer.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif perfection.


----------



## a lifeless plague (Mar 23, 2008)

this car is awesome


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

havent followed the build, but looks awesome on the rs. 
any plans to get it lower?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (PIFF)*

Thanks guys









_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_havent followed the build, but looks awesome on the rs. 
any plans to get it lower?

Yah, posted some pictures a few pages back of the front mounts that I'm having machined to cut down on the stack height of the giant factory bushings/bearings. It moves the bearing up above the strut tower and mounts the uvair bag directly to the plate. It should give 1.75"-2" of a further drop up front.
For the rear I just need shorter struts. I ordered the XL versions when I should have gone with the Mediums







I've been toying with the idea of some shortened bagyards, just waiting on measurements from them. There's about 2" before the rear control arm position would require notching the body.


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_









sick


----------



## 87_GTI (May 25, 2008)

that is sick. and why does everyone keep saying, "when are you going lower, when are you going lower?" I think it looks effing sick whether it's lower or not.


----------



## 87_GTI (May 25, 2008)

I just saw a small picture of this car in Performance VW today!! December '08 issue, in the back of the magazine.


----------



## chrissokos (Feb 13, 2008)

damnn


----------



## R50_Puma (Feb 13, 2009)

God I love the clubby, Rally. So well done... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Oh, and I finally decided to hop on here since you and Konky are always referencing these guys, and given the direction I wanna head with my new mods for the Mini, I think these guys will be able to help a lot!


----------



## 23fadeaway (Mar 20, 2009)

mmm rootbeer! lol


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (23fadeaway)*


_Quote, originally posted by *23fadeaway* »_mmm rootbeer! lol

With a vanilla interior. Rootbeer float style


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: MINI airride build (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_ Got a bunch more pics of the process if people are interested in the Fusor process.

















i know this is late but i love the build, im very interested in the fusor process though


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: MINI airride build (ZoomBy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBy* »_
i know this is late but i love the build, im very interested in the fusor process though

Here are the steps and a bunch of photos. Had to go through it twice because my painter snapped two of the plastic panels







Let me know if you need more info on anything.
Steps in order:
http://www.motoringunderground...t=157
http://www.motoringunderground...t=179
http://www.motoringunderground...t=185
http://www.motoringunderground...t=192
Final overview of all steps:
http://www.motoringunderground...=1153
http://www.motoringunderground...=1169
Their current state. Waiting for primer










_Modified by Retromini at 9:39 AM 3-22-2009_


----------



## 96Mk36 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: MINI airride build (Retromini)*

i never thought i'd fall in love with a mini http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## McFly. (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: MINI airride build (96Mk36)*

awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

thanks for the pics, the work looks likea pro job


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (ZoomBy)*

Had the time to install shorter struts in the rear as well as some pillowball mounts because the rear upper mount bushings had too much play in them and were causing some clearance issues.
Front mounts should be ready tomorrow.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*


----------



## bLeW-DuB (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (Retromini)*

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## BlkMk3 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (bLeW-DuB)*

hahaha, havn't seen a bagged mini before, pretty cool. I like the color choice as well.


----------



## Cafecbn (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: (BlkMk3)*


----------



## cvelas00 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: (Cafecbn)*

So sick Rally, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif makes kinda miss my mini I sold


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (cvelas00)*

OMG. Epic update, looks amazing man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lower it!!* »_OMG. Epic update, looks amazing man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 looks so much lower than the last set of pictures!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Looks awesome


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

severely badass, i absolutely hate clubman's, your car is slowly swaying my opinion


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

awesome


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ShadowWabbit)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chronicsinners (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (k0nky)*

This thing is straight nasty!! Love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chronicsinners)*

Those rear spherical mounts are very nice! Did you design/machine those yourself? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Afazz)*

since your a mini guy i figure you might now how wide are the stock 17s that came on the first new mini's


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_since your a mini guy i figure you might now how wide are the stock 17s that came on the first new mini's

7"


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

great work Andrew


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_Those rear spherical mounts are very nice! Did you design/machine those yourself? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yah they're beautiful, but I can't take credit for them. They're made by BC racing, a coilover company. 
I'm having the front spherical bearing carriers custom machined based on my designs, but the shop has been really slacking on completing them


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

never been the biggest fan of mini's but with the colour, lows and wheels i think this one looks fkn amazing.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (dt83aw)*

Had these plates machined with a little design help from my buddy Adam. They move the bearing up higher and remove the two inch bushing that is molded to the stock upper plate mount. The bag mounts directly to the plate with some countersunk bolts and there's a bearing down below the bag to facilitate the turning of the macpherson struts. 
There's still a little room to come down if I shortened the lower perches but I'm real pleased with how it sits right now. 
Plate, snap ring and spherical bearing (unpainted still)


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Retromini)*

sooo much better.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

great stuff


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*























now cut the bottom of that bolt off, drop it some more and tuck rim.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Good work


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

dayum. looks sooooo sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sdobbins)*

wowo.. that looks awesome... but that lil bit mroe will help reduce the gap b/w the wheel and fender. 
Have u thought about possibly going an inch higher in wheel size?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
Have u thought about possibly going an inch higher in wheel size? 

Yah, I really want to move up to 17's. I'm just waiting for the right set to come along. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
Yah, I really want to move up to 17's. I'm just waiting for the right set to come along. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

wanna trade wheels?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
Yah, I really want to move up to 17's. I'm just waiting for the right set to come along. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oh true!! RB


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

RB never has anything good in 4x100..especially 17". Their current inventory is a perfect example








I also did some work on the bodywork project. The reflectors are shaved, all primed, and ready to go. Time to break out my airbrush.


----------



## Dr. Cuddy (Jul 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*

this car is awesome.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Dr. Cuddy)*

So sick bro. What's memoryfab's inventory?


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

this looks sick


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lower it!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lower it!!* »_So sick bro. What's memoryfab's inventory?

Not much there either for 17" 4x100...some VIP profound wheels and two sets of sporty/track styled JDM wheels. I'll find something eventually


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

you need some 17in leadsleds.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

Amazing process so far!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*

damn that hot chocolate is looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

I forgot you're in 4x100... You dont want to run adapters i assume? 
whats the normal offset for mini wheels? can you run et's in the 20s or is it going to poke too much?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_I forgot you're in 4x100... You dont want to run adapters i assume? 
whats the normal offset for mini wheels? can you run et's in the 20s or is it going to poke too much? 

I have no problem with adapters, but the only ones available are porsche and their 17's don't really interest me. I'd love some Merc monoblock wheels, but the new MINI's use a really rare bolt size so the 4x100->5x112 adapters don't work.
In general 20's pokes a good deal. Offsets are usually in the mid-high 30's. Normal offset is 7et45. My currents are 16x8 et33. They're just barely flush and that's with -6 camber










_Modified by Retromini at 11:06 AM 6-11-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

damn thats a lot of camber.. so then you cant take some massive wide wheels.. 
I guess patience will bring the right set of 4x100 17s... unless you find flat backs and re drill to 4x100 which i dont know which ones they are...


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

German ebay is your friend


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (k0nky)*



























_Modified by Retromini at 7:58 PM 6-22-2009_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Retromini)*

****'n legit


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

You do quality work man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Best looking Mini ever, sorry k0nky


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

sexy


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (fishmando)*

Thanks guys.
Whorin more pictures


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_










$$$$$ shot
time to shave door handles and wipers


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

so sexy


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

You.... complete me


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
time to shave door handles and wipers


























and had some other fun with it.


----------



## RogueEcon (Apr 8, 2009)

looks fantastic!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

he already is shaving the taillight area curt







read the thread


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

True story^. They're just waiting for paint. 
I've also been working on a way to shave the exhaust, but I haven't been able to find a paint to match the stock texture/color.








Thanks for the photoshops







You did a great job. I'm definitely going to get the wipers and handles shaved at some point down the line. 


_Modified by Retromini at 2:54 PM 6-24-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

shaved looks so good


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_shaved looks so good


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_









Best looking clubman ever! i wish something like that would roll into our dealer some day. is this the only bagged r55 in US?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
Best looking clubman ever! i wish something like that would roll into our dealer some day. is this the only bagged r55 in US?

You may get your wish. I'm moving to Jersey for the next few months









It's the first and only bagged second gen MINI I've come across. The only other bagged MINI's I've seen are all R53's (and they usually have 20" chrome wheels







)


_Modified by Retromini at 7:13 PM 6-24-2009_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
You may get your wish. I'm moving to Jersey for the next few months

wow that's a great news !


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

why can't you guys move west


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

ca't wait to see this


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_why can't you guys move west










x2.


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_he already is shaving the taillight area curt







read the thread



















_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
Thanks for the photoshops







You did a great job. I'm definitely going to get the wipers and handles shaved at some point down the line. 


Thanks. I definitely agree. Love the car now, and with the shaved look, it would me even cleaner.

_Quote, originally posted by *sdobbins* »_
x2.


x3!


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Curt_pnw)*

this is going to be amazing like this!!!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (FLMadness)*

Tried my hand at woodgraining with my airbrush


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

Yes! The car is looking goo-ood!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

nice job on the woodgraining man!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

That airbrush work is the BIZ! Close ups please


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Damn Andrew!!


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

that airbrush work is amazing


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Seriously Andrew.... 
C'mon dude.. that's sick as ****... 
BTW I have more work for you. I need a new design for my shirts. I have an idea...


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

thats so dope!
you and dorbitz have redic airbrush skills


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that air brushing is legit. do the whole cabin, you wont.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

Thanks for the compliments guys. They should be getting clear coated tomorrow.

_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
BTW I have more work for you. I need a new design for my shirts. I have an idea... 

Word. Hit me up and we can talk about it. I'm itching to do another shirt. I'm working on soap box derby shirts and it's just not the same









_Quote, originally posted by *tuddy* »_that air brushing is legit. do the whole cabin, you wont.
 
Haha I just may







The dash and the interior door accents are already wood


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
Word. Hit me up and we can talk about it. I'm itching to do another shirt. I'm working on soap box derby shirts and it's just not the same










I'm gonna do a quick Paint diagram and email it to you tomorrow.


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Tried my hand at woodgraining with my airbrush
























That looks fantastic man


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_nice job on the woodgraining man! 

x2 the artwork is fantastic. its almost hard to believe that its airbrushed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## edubA2seattle (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Tried my hand at woodgraining with my airbrush
























I seriously just lost my sh*t


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_That airbrush work is the BIZ! Close ups please


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

^^^ thats a piece of artwork right there


----------



## cvelas00 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BradenE)*

Damm Andrew that airbush works looks sick , When you get back to Jersey your gonna have to do something on my tanks lol


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cvelas00)*

man I wish I could hook that up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I f*cking *love* that. It's the one car that changed my attitude towards Clubmans. I'm still trying to convince my other half to trade her 2005 Cooper in for one ("But...we'll be able to fit the dog AND the shopping in the back...")
I tried my hand at a 'chop. Might have gone too far? LOL


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Oh damn....the bumper looks good like that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . I hate those little tumor bumps on the oem bumper








The added space is incredibly nice in the clubman. Much more tolerant of everyday needs than the Coopers.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

wood grain looks awesome man. Keep it up!


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

Those pannels still aren't on yet... *sigh*
Oh well it will still look good


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_Those pannels still aren't on yet... *sigh*


hahah I'm just as anxious to get them installed, but the clearcoat desperately needs to cure so I can smooth it out. I'm a noob when it comes to shooting clear so it's got some orange peel to it.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Retromini)*

are you using an aerosol clear?
should have used satin to give it more of an organic look.


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

Yeah I read that on your MU thread... its all good


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_are you using an aerosol clear?
should have used satin to give it more of an organic look.

Yah, aerosol. 
I thought about satin, but I thought it would contrast too much with the gloss body panels that surround the parts.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Retromini)*

pm sent


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

matte of satin would have looked much better imo. the gloss covered up the variation that made the wood grain what it was. it lost the modern matte walnut look. did you just clear one? it may be the time to do a quick install to compare them on the car.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (1badg35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1badg35* »_ the gloss covered up the variation that made the wood grain what it was. .

I think it's just the photo since it was taken at sunset when reflections really stand out. This picture below was taken with the clear on it and you can still see the grain in the entirety. In person they still look like they did before the clear....just a little more reflection to them.
With clear:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Retromini)*

I have a lot of trouble believing that was ALL airbrushed!! Is it Vinyl or a skin that you then airbrushed to get darker accents?
Clear is really hard to shoot. When I do it, I like to make sure I am somewhere in a garage or in a box where there is zero breeze, and I will lay on the paint pretty thick. Thats the only way to do clear. A clear I really like is the Hi5 gloss clear in a can. Really smooths out on its own and for $20, unbeatable results.
I used it to paint the upper portion of this model:
http://lh4.ggpht.com/_eNKI7gFZ...6.JPG


_Modified by idwurks at 4:34 PM 7-9-2009_


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_I have a lot of trouble believing that was ALL airbrushed!! Is it Vinyl or a skin that you then airbrushed to get darker accents?

Nope it's 100% paint on primered plastic. The last layer was hand painted with brushes for the fine details, but all the base layers are airbrush.
Primary basecoat:








secondary basecoat










_Modified by Retromini at 4:34 PM 7-9-2009_


----------



## bLeW-DuB (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (Retromini)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*

amazing work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i was hoping that you gonna do the top covers too,cant wait to see it all installed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
Nope it's 100% paint on primered plastic. The last layer was hand painted with brushes for the fine details, but all the base layers are airbrush.


wondered how you did it. looks awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK3vento96 (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

my girl has a mini....your making me want to be the second mini in the USA with air, car is freaking sick...i love it!!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (MK3vento96)*

how is glossy not a good finish? almost all wood furniture and wood working is a high gloss finish. ill take some pics of some stuff lyle fisk did at my work and post em up. his wood graining is top notch. did our office door the other day. looks intense. im gunna give it a whirl soon


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

walnut is almost never finished with gloss, especially in a modern usage. and to me the graining that is designed in these pieces is very similar to unfinished walnut. never said the work wasnt absolutely amazing though. best airbrushing technique that i have seen in a long time. oh and yea i think it was the first picture that was misleading. looks absolutely sick in the most recent pic!


_Modified by 1badg35 at 8:24 PM 7-27-2009_


----------



## 2800kubik (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_









_Modified by Retromini at 7:58 PM 6-22-2009_

Is this at 0 PSI?
Can you post some shots at your ride height?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (2800kubik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2800kubik* »_
Is this at 0 PSI?
Can you post some shots at your ride height? 

Yah, that was it laid out. In the rear, the upper control arms are up against the unibody. Up front the control arm ball joints are maxed out so I gotta fix the control arm angle before I can get it lower. There's about a quarter inch before things start hitting the ground up front.
I'll snap some updated ride height shots in a week or two. I left my camera at my other place


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

This car makes me happy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (SIR ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SIR ANDROID184* »_
sick









is there anyway u can go lower in the front? 


_Modified by Swbd4L at 3:55 PM 9-7-2009_


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Swbd4L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swbd4L* »_
is there anyway u can go lower in the front? 


Yup. Just requires a little more work.As mentioned, there is binding at the front control arm ball joint where it mounts to the subframe (very similar to the mk4). I plan to get make some control arm spacers to correct the control arm geometry and fix the binding issue. With that issue resolved, I should be able to get a bit lower up front. 
You can see how much room I have to go lower before things start hitting. You can also see the balljoint that's binding in this pic.








And this is an example of the control arm and tie rod spacers to correct the geometry. It brings the control arm angle more parallel to the ground which will cure the binding and give me some more travel.










_Modified by Retromini at 2:41 PM 9-7-2009_


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

Looks smooth man. Gotta send this build to a buddy of mine who drives minis. I'm sure he'll be super interested. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
Yup. Just requires a little more work.As mentioned, there is binding at the front control arm ball joint where it mounts to the subframe (very similar to the mk4). I plan to get make some control arm spacers to correct the control arm geometry and fix the binding issue. With that issue resolved, I should be able to get a bit lower up front. 
You can see how much room I have to go lower before things start hitting. You can also see the balljoint that's binding in this pic.








And this is an example of the control arm and tie rod spacers to correct the geometry. It brings the control arm angle more parallel to the ground which will cure the binding and give me some more travel.









_Modified by Retromini at 2:41 PM 9-7-2009_

Good deal man, it will look incredibly solid when the drop is equally matched. When you get spare time you should look into shaving the rear like the other guys photoshopped on the earlier pages. Love it dude. keep up the goodies! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: MINI airride build (MalakaiTran)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

love it. cant wait to see it in person. 
chase told me I need to meet up with you guys at h2o.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow! Your Mini Clubman is amazing! I love it. Saw it on Speed Hunters.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (Buickboy92)*

bestest mini everrr


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (d.tek)*

Thanks for the compliments guys^
Tying up the last loose ends before h2o. Can't wait
















In preparation of euro arches










_Modified by Retromini at 2:36 PM 9-18-2009_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Retromini)*

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif your updates...
bumper=$$$$$$


----------



## bLeW-DuB (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (Retromini)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

the airbrush is amazing such a sick job car looks dope


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (eastcoaststeeze)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Thanks for the compliments guys^
Tying up the last loose ends before h2o. Can't wait


















you are awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

that bumper is sick man. good work!


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (markfif)*

car is looking amazing cant wait to see it at h20


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (TNKD)*

Some updated pictures. New additions include the woodgrain panels, shaved reflectors, and euro arches.
The gold undercoat that I sprayed under the woodgrain causes the color shift like crazy depending on the light. In some light it contrasts heavily, and in lower light situations it almost blends with the body.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

last shot is








i love how drastic it changes depending on the lighting, really awesome touch.


----------



## cvelas00 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Pimp Fo Sho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*

have seen it in person at h20, my favorite clubman http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sundee (Oct 7, 2009)

very nice .. .I love it .. good work man


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_last shot is









agreed justin. the desaturation makes the picture.
wish i would have seen it at h2o.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (audi666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi666* »_
wish i would have seen it at h2o. 

saw it @ air affair. car was spot on & the airbrushed wood grain was amazing


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

wow wow wow wow wow...i got a boner


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*

Thanks guys







A few more for good measure


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

you need to tell chase he needs to st up his game and get those ccws already.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote »_










omg. so awesome dude.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_










Nevermind....this one wins
Stance in this shot is







, shots ok too i guess


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

not a mini fan but i like this car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

looks great man!


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

baller


----------



## yem_icculus (May 8, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I







this car. Amazing work!


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (yem_icculus)*

A couple i took this past weekend


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (k0nky)*

mmmhh
nice as usualy konky http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (k0nky)*


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

sooo freshhh


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (fishmando)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*

Looks awesome. Amazing work on the woodgrain...hell even the whole car!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (fasttt600)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: (Grig85)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: (Paint_By_Numbers)*

love it.


----------



## .:3513 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: (xandypx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xandypx* »_love it. 

x2


----------



## 87_GTI (May 25, 2008)

I've seen this car a few times in the back of Performance VW. this car is siiick


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (87_GTI)*

car looks so good man


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re:*

seriously classy! looks great with the bbs. i recently bought my first mini. it seems like a hard car to find nice wheels for but you got it right.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Love this car so much


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Re: (ArpyArpad)*

Thanks for all the compliments, fellas
















_Quote, originally posted by *ArpyArpad* »_seriously classy! looks great with the bbs. i recently bought my first mini. it seems like a hard car to find nice wheels for but you got it right.

Congrats on the new MINI! It's definitely a hard process to find nice wheels that fit a MINI, but when they do they look great. My RS's will be up for grabs once I take them off for the winter if you find yourself wanting a set








Check out motoringunderground.com . There's a bunch of euro-influenced MINI owners over there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Retromini)*

thanks ! ive seen you on NAM before. yesterday i actually saw a thread where you mentioned motoringunderground.com and i thought "thank god!". its good to see there's a bunch of people who get the look us vw guys are used too. those NAM people can be pretty uptight.
id be into those rims if they werent color matched since im assuming it'd be an arm and a leg just to pick them up in the first place let alone having them re-painted.


----------



## DGNeo (Apr 9, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Always been a fan of the Clubmans


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (DGNeo)*


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_









me too man, me too.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_My RS's will be up for grabs once I take them off for the winter if you find yourself wanting a set










whats next??


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Re: (audi666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi666* »_
whats next?? 

I'm not entirely sure. I just want to move up to something bigger like 17's.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Retromini)*

glad your looking at 17s, i wouldnt want to scoop up anything your looking for.
maybe you should just get some ccws and tell chase to sitonit.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Re: (audi666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi666* »_glad your looking at 17s, i wouldnt want to scoop up anything your looking for.
maybe you should just get some ccws and tell chase to sitonit. 

Haha. I think the CCW's are a little too 'motorsport' for my tastes. Chase can have them







I'm leaning towards something simple and one-piece this time around. 
A new pic from the shoot I did with Konky and some from way back at h2o courtesy of Sam Dobbins
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 











































_Modified by Retromini at 6:43 AM 12-3-2009_


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
Haha. I think the CCW's are a little too 'motorsport' for my tastes. Chase can have them







I'm leaning towards something simple and one-piece this time around. 

I got you. what kind of et's are you looking for? still mid 40s? stay 4x100 or do adapters/drill?
shots look good. bummed i missed your car at h20.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Re: (audi666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi666* »_
I got you. what kind of et's are you looking for? still mid 40s? stay 4x100 or do adapters/drill?


Nah, I usually run mid 30's and I'm gonna stuck to 4x100 for now just to keep things simple.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Retromini)*

Andrew did you get my PM from the other day?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_Andrew did you get my PM from the other day? 

Yah, I wanna grab a pic of the balljoint so you can see what it looks like. I'll hit you up later this afternoon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Retromini)*

I have to say that when I saw the clubman the first time near my house, I wanted to puke.
Its horrible......But, you sir have changed my mind.
It is a beautiful car.
I say woodgrain BBS centers......LOL


----------



## bananza (Oct 7, 2005)

i've always kinda loved the clubman, but this one is absolutely stunning. the airbrushed woodgrain is just beautiful. gotta get me one of these


----------



## 2800kubik (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: MINI airride build (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_










Hey Rally, I was wondering why you chose to go with m7 coilovers up front as opposed to vmaxx's? Do you have them spun all the way down without any clearance issues with the tire?
If I understand correctly, you went from the XL struts to medium in the rear?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: MINI airride build (2800kubik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2800kubik* »_
Hey Rally, I was wondering why you chose to go with m7 coilovers up front as opposed to vmaxx's? Do you have them spun all the way down without any clearance issues with the tire?


I grabbed m7's cause I got a great deal on them and was able to just buy the fronts. I sold them and moved to vmaxx's later on.
No tire issues but I run somewhat low offsets for MINI's.
It's all getting redone this winter once I drop the subframe and get to work on it.
And yah, mediums but only cause I'm running 16's. They may not lift enough for larger wheels to clear the wheel well. They're mad short.


_Modified by Retromini at 9:18 AM 1-4-2010_


----------



## 2800kubik (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: MINI airride build (Retromini)*

Did you weld the bag plate to the adjuster ring or does the bag just sit on the ring?
What exactly was the clearance issue you were having in the rear that made you switch to BC mounts?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: MINI airride build (2800kubik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2800kubik* »_Did you weld the bag plate to the adjuster ring or does the bag just sit on the ring?

I'm running custom perches that I had machined at a local shop now so mine are bolted on...but that's only because of the system I'm running yours would be different. It just wasn't going low before I designed the new perches and plates etc. You'll have to figure something out for your setup because unfortunately just putting aerosports on our car won't get you low at all. 

_Quote, originally posted by *2800kubik* »_What exactly was the clearance issue you were having in the rear that made you switch to BC mounts?

It's true of coilovers even, but our cars get awful sideloading issues. That's why some of the track MINI's are having their coilovers shear off at the upper mount.


----------



## 2800kubik (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: MINI airride build (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_










Can you explain how you got both PTC elbows to thread into the valve block without one blocking the other? I just ordered a similar setup with the same elbows. 
EDIT: I just realized I've asked you a bunch of questions. Sorry to bug you so much, but I'm just trying to learn as much as possible for my setup.










_Modified by 2800kubik at 11:06 PM 2-15-2010_


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

the fittings swivel and btw thats a really clean setup!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (tomespo)*

Yah, like tomespo said, those elbows just swivel so you can hold the ptc elbow still and just thread it into the manifold. Not all 90 degree elbow ptc's swivel, so make sure that if you want to go this route you get the ones that do.
They're great manifolds, you'll really like them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2800kubik (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*

I'm glad to hear that , especially since they're already on the way.
I'm thinking about going for the Large size rear struts since I want to run 18's. I want to be flush with wheel.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (2800kubik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2800kubik* »_I'm glad to hear that , especially since they're already on the way.
I'm thinking about going for the Large size rear struts since I want to run 18's. I want to be flush with wheel.

I sent you an IM, I've got some extra longs, which should work great with 18's.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*

Converted the car to 5 lug with some custom hubs and threw on some new wheels. Front will be lower...just waiting on bagyards without much luck.
















(I know a lug is missing in this pic...I just had to snag another one because one was bent when i went to install them







)


----------



## guilford32 (Jun 22, 2008)

*FV-QR*

SOOO DOPE!!!!


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Retromini)*

Too much win!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Looks killer Andrew see you in Helen?


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

Sooooooooo dope


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Looks killer Andrew see you in Helen? 

Definitely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I can't wait.
Just made the roadtrip back and forth for a big MINI event. Getting ready to do it all over again to see you VW guys


----------



## bLeW-DuB (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (Retromini)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

o wow soooo sweet!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*

wow that is awesome, any pic of custom hubs?


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Looks great man


----------



## 2800kubik (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: (Teebo,yo)*

I'm glad you went with 18's. Lookin dope. I just threw on a set of 18x8's.
So you're trying to work something out with bagyard? I'm still waiting on word from airlift. Us mini guys really get the short end of the stick. I installed my auto pilot 3 months ago and all I can do is stare at it.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (2800kubik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2800kubik* »_I'm glad you went with 18's. Lookin dope. 

No 18's here. They're 17's


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
Definitely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I can't wait.
Just made the roadtrip back and forth for a big MINI event. Getting ready to do it all over again to see you VW guys


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
Definitely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I can't wait.
Just made the roadtrip back and forth for a big MINI event. Getting ready to do it all over again to see you VW guys









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Teebo,yo)*

wow. those new wheels are clutch








so basically you had the hubs redrilled like a wheel??along with th rotors i take it???


_Modified by got_vdub at 12:08 PM 5-4-2010_


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*FV-QR*

looks great andrew


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

excellent wheel choice


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (2800kubik)*

side pictures with caps on asap.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> excellent wheel choice


 x2 



audi666 said:


> side pictures with caps on asap


 x2


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

audi666 said:


> side pictures with caps on asap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh my god that looks amazing. You have good taste.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Still needs some work, but the front is slowly getting lower Had to install some spacers to clear the new struts and in turn will need to dial in some camber and bend some metal to accommodate the lower offsets as the tires are holding everything up now.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

gorgeous dude. :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

speechless


----------



## 2800kubik (Sep 22, 2004)

That's looking great! I'm almost done too. I'm trying to get my front a bit lower as well. What did you end up using up front? Bagyard?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Yup, bagyards and my custom upper mounts. What did you end up going with?

Mine have plenty of room to go down. It's just a matter of making room in the wheel well for the wheels to go. Everything is sitting on the tires for now. Got some parts on the way to address that.


----------



## 2800kubik (Sep 22, 2004)

I went with airlifts. I was hoping to get lower but I'll see what I can trim off for an extra cm or so. Bagyard made a custom setup for you?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

I was in on the bomber group buy.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

2800kubik said:


> Bagyard made a custom setup for you?


In theory, with some excpetions, we can have any custom air strut setup made for any car that bilstein makes a strut for.

Car looks AWESOME "Rally"


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Loving this car. Great photos too.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

I went ahead and modified my plates to dial in some camber up front. Unfortunately this is as low as the front is gonna get unless I move to smaller tires or tub it. The rail is resting on the top of the tire. Pretty happy with where it sits though


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

loving the new wheels :thumbup: did you sell the RS's?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

_Dirty_ said:


> loving the new wheels :thumbup: did you sell the RS's?


Yah, the RS's went to another MINI owner out in cali. I've just got these and some mercedes s430 wheels sitting around.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Love the new look!!!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

See you in Austin!:beer:


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

dorbritz said:


> See you in Austin!:beer:


Can't wait :beer::thumbup:


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

i missed the update with the new wheels.  loving it


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Here's a set of benz wheels that I had lying around. Decided to just test fit them and see how they looked. Thing finally lays subframe when using a 2x4 instead of a tire:laugh:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

love every wheels choice. I wish I had wheels like that lying around.....


----------



## edubA2seattle (Sep 13, 2001)

They both look great, but those Audi wheels are perfect.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Would really like to see how it looks on those Mercedes rims.


----------



## bluerinse (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey dude, Your car looks amazing!! Just read the whole thread and i'm loving it!! 

Could i ask what make your 17in wheels are? I love the look of them but havn't seen them before?? 

Thanks, and keep up the good work, very inspiring!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

The monoblocks that I'm currently running or the 17" merc wheels I test fitted?

The monoblocks are an OEM winter wheel option on the Audi A8 in Europe. Had a buddy in Germany ship them over for me. They're 17x7.5 et40. I never really found an official name for them or anything.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

All cleaned up for h2o and air affair :thumbup:


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

i love it dude hats off to you.:thumbup:


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

plush-automotive said:


> i love it dude hats off to you.:thumbup:


 Thanks, man. I always loved your MINI :thumbup:


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

car is looking sick as usual! 

see you this weekend!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

Love it as always Andrew!!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey man,

I just wanted you to know that your car was the first Clubman I ever saw in my life. It was at H2Oi a couple years ago when you were on the color-matched BBSs. I have loved Clubmans ever since. A lot of people I know don't like them, but I could never ever hate on them. Thanks for that. Your car is straight dirty.:thumbup:

Oh yeah, also, my girlfriend wants to know what those Audi (??) wheels came from. Gotta admit, I do too. They're nasty.

EDIT: Nvm found the wheel source. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

car looks awesome man. You drove past me and i was like "holy **** its the mini guy from the air forums!"  Looks sick on the audi wheels too:beer:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

this mini is incredibly classy!


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

def. a cool car man love what youve done with it:beer:


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words guys. Definitely had a blast down at h2o this past weekend:thumbup:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

yeah, never got a chance to say hello in person, but your car looked great.:thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

car looked great at h2o and it was nice meeting also thanks again


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

Car is looking great. I need those wheels in my life.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)




----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

amazing shots


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

I just noticed the mirrors and i love them! It looks much better than the stock elephant ear mirrors. These ones are a perfect match in both size and shape for your car. What are they from?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

such nice photos and execution on the clubman, I love it.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

iamraymond said:


> I just noticed the mirrors and i love them! It looks much better than the stock elephant ear mirrors. These ones are a perfect match in both size and shape for your car. What are they from?


Thanks. I love them as well. They give the car a more classic look like the original minis.

They're actually an aftermarket mirror/base designed for MINI's rather than off another model. They're made by a small company in japan that offers miata mirror options...I'm drawing a blank on the name at the moment.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Those wheels look so dope on there.

Why can a car as small as a Mini pull off 17's but a car like a mk3 golf/jetta can't?


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

This is the sexiest MINI I have ever seen. Nice photos as well :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

it's the angle of the dangle kris  --- im pretty amazed by how this car can wreck 17's with ease as well.


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

those last pics are epic.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

rabriolet said:


> Those wheels look so dope on there.
> 
> Why can a car as small as a Mini pull off 17's but a car like a mk3 golf/jetta can't?


I think my wheel wells are slightly larger than a mk3 because you guys can easily pull off 205/40/16. I ran that tire size on the RS's and it looked a little too small on my car. 

Spent last weekend in Pittsburgh hanging out with some friends and did a little photoshoot


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

a really awesome car... the Audi a8 wheels (right?) looks perfect...

congrats.. Kev


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Anything new going on with the mini?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Anything new going on with the mini?


 Not a whole lot going on as it's just being a trooper through the winter months. I'm thinking about re-doing the trunk setup as I'm jealous of some of the hardline projects recently  

Should finally have replacement bagyards some time in the next month or so to fix the problems I've been having. 

I've got some new dirty winter mode pics though :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm jealous of your winter shots, my car has a few inches of snow on it.... need a bigger garage


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I'm jealous of your winter shots, my car has a few inches of snow on it.... need a bigger garage


 Yah, we got some freak warm front this past weekend and it got up to 40. All the snow melted so I figured I had to grab some shots. The car was sitting under 3 feet of snow before the weekend melt :laugh: Spring can't come soon enough.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

Retromini said:


>


 Mmm lovely. 

I've wanted those wheels for so long. Everytime I see a pic of your car it reminds me


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

any new plans for this year?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

xandypx said:


> any new plans for this year?


Well the big one is that it's now out in SoCal:laugh:

I'm out looking for new wheels, and at the end of march I might finally receive the bagyard warranty fix that I've been waiting for since september:facepalm::screwy: Been trying to resolve the issues since last June...but it's been a slow road. 

Gonna do a little bodywork and interior work as well now that I've got a garage for the car. Should be a fun summer :thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Retromini said:


> Well the big one is that it's now out in SoCal:laugh:



Does this mean us Left Coast folk get to see the Mini in person?! :laugh:


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Does this mean us Left Coast folk get to see the Mini in person?! :laugh:


Yup, should be hitting many of the left coast shows this year :thumbup:


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

weak


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

Retromini said:


> Yup, should be hitting many of the left coast shows this year :thumbup:


 :wave:


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

http://www.stanceworks.com/2011/03/stanceworks-california/


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

i want to do this combo so badddd.


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow, these are the best looking wheels yet! :thumbup: 

Question, what size/brand tires are you running?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

najob08 said:


> Wow, these are the best looking wheels yet! :thumbup:
> 
> Question, what size/brand tires are you running?


 Falken 512's in 205/40/17 on the 17x8 et30 Rotiforms:thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Retromini said:


> Yup, should be hitting many of the left coast shows this year :thumbup:


 Can't wait :thumbup:


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Tomorrow my buddy, Ben, and I are packing up and hitting the road in the clubman again. This time it's a road trip up to hang out with the guys from Accuair. We wrote an article on them this past fall for our blog and we're excited to go back and see what they're up to this year. Having run the same air management for the past 3 years, it's time for a change to keep things interesting. I'm excited.

To prep for our trip north, I've cleaned out the old management and started taking measurements for the new install setup. 










I'm building the floor out of your standard MDF board. This time everything will be mounted up above the tire well that my setup was previously hidden in.










After get it all cut out and fitted, I wrapped in some black leather-look vinyl. Replacing my single Viair 400 will be two beautiful 444's.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Dual 444's + 3 gallon tank (it's a 3 gal, right?!) = practically no fill time :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

It was time for something new so I re-visited the trunk for a new management setup. I ditched the single 3 gallon and Viair combo in favor of a dual 3 Gallon, dual Viair 444 combo to add a little symmetry and style to the trunk. It all fit snuggly into the MINI's little trunk thanks to AccuAir's eXo mounts. 

*For a full write-up on the install and an insight into what goes into setting up AccuAir's E-level system, check it out here: http://www.stanceworks.com/2011/05/accuair-clubman-1/ *Hopefully that will help people visualize the install process. If anyone has any questions, just let me know :thumbup:










I have to say that I'm blown away by the E-Level setup and its performance thus far after the first 1000 miles. I've been on airride for 3 years now and I have always loved it, but the E-level has re-ignited my excitement for airride. I no longer have to worry about getting the ride heights even from corner to corner. You just pop in, start the car, and you're ready to roll. If my friends want a ride or I have to pack up a bunch of luggage for a show I no longer have to worry about rubbing because the system will take it all into consideration and adjust accordingly. 

Onto the pics of the install process:

The front ride height sensors mounted nicely to the subframe and connected directly to the lower control arm. 










The ride height sensor arms are easy to trim to size as they're a threaded rod encased in airline to provide a clean aesthetic.










The rear ride height sensors were attached to the rear subframe and attached to the suspension through the upper rear control arms. On the driver side we utilized the same mounting point that was being used for the height sensor that controls my Xenon headlights.










One of the most important tasks in any AccuAir e-Level install is to ensure that the height sensors are located correctly within the ideal travel range to avoid over extending the sensors. All types of suspensions offer a pivot point that an “arm” rotates around. By determining where the control arm rests at full droop and at full compression, you’ll be able to find the point on the arm which travels within the ideal range of 2.75 inches or less. Reno showed us a great method to find this point by tracing the control arm while it rested at full droop on the lift and then tracing it again after placing a jack under the tire to compress the suspension. You can see as he points out the ideal location for the sensor where they would be attaching the ball joint of the sensor linkage.










The final trunk setup:










And the touchpad is mounted in an OEM "hidden" compartment behind the wooden dash.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

The trunk setup looks awesome :beer::beer:


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Had some fun test fitting fifteen52's new tarmac to see what 18x8.5's would look like on my car


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

This post has made my life so much easier!!  I myself am redoing my management with Accuair's e-Level with rocker switch, VU4 and eXo mounts.

The control arm tracing technique looks so much easier than what's on the instructions!! 

:thumbup::thumbup:

Can't wait to see part 2!


----------



## DiverDan182 (Dec 2, 2008)

Amazing build. Had to skip to the end though and it went from stocks wheels to watermarked professional pictures. Good stuff :beer:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Ridiculous. That trunk setup is nuts.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

jeez those tarmacs look like 20's on your car :laugh::laugh:

awesome andrew! hope all is well!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Wait... you're Clubman is the Stanceworks Clubman??? When did you move out to CA? I feel so lost since I haven't been around much. The car is looking sick! Dustin and Reno were telling me about your build before they got into it. I've been having discussions with both of them on how to use the eXo mounts with dual tanks and keep everything looking symmetrical. The piece they built to mount the ECU/VU4 mount on looks just great. I need to check this car out in person like ASAP! Are you living in the LA area or elsewhere in SoCal?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

SoloGLI said:


> Wait... you're Clubman is the Stanceworks Clubman??? When did you move out to CA? I feel so lost since I haven't been around much.


Haha yah, it's one in the same. Ben and I moved out here to Cali in March to centralize StanceWorks' operations and open shop out on the coast near the other companies we work with. It has been great. I'm loving the west coast so far :thumbup:




SoloGLI said:


> The piece they built to mount the ECU/VU4 mount on looks just great. I need to check this car out in person like ASAP! Are you living in the LA area or elsewhere in SoCal?


Yah, the AccuAir guys all did an awesome job with the build. I was so pumped when Dustin showed me the VU4 bracket idea he had for the symmetric setup. The eXo-mounts act as a great basis for some cool build opportunities.

I'm in the OC area. This weekend the car will be at the Rotiform event if you're gonna be there and want to check it out


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

looks good man


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm planning on going to Rotiform's SundayFunday, not sure if I'll have the TT or not since I'm still building my trunk setup. I'll make sure to stop by and introduce myself.


----------



## Olo (Sep 3, 2013)

Can You tell me how do you install Audi A8 wheels on your MC? Do you have some spacer our what?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Olo said:


> Can You tell me how do you install Audi A8 wheels on your MC? Do you have some spacer our what?


Man, this is one old thread :laugh:

I had my hubs and brake rotors machined to 5x112 to accept 5 lug wheels without the use of adapters.


----------



## Olo (Sep 3, 2013)

I know is old but old school is the best  - joke

Can You send me on PW some pic how it's look like? Because i want to pun on my MCS bentley wheels and if you know the doesnt fit witch spacer 4x100 to 5x112 because the spacer is to fat (20mm).

Thank;s for help


----------

